# I used to be a well known member round here



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

But I've had many a year off the bike owing to illness and disabilities. 

Today I received a TINY glimmer if hope they I might judt be able to ride again. 

For now I don't want to post as my old self or even even be compared to my old self as I'm a shadow of it. 

But this is the most exciting news, even if it's only a TINY TINY chance, I've had for MANY a year. 

I'm excited like a kid at Christmas


----------



## arch684 (5 Jul 2017)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you.Good luck


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2017)

All the best for a full return to good health and cycling.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (5 Jul 2017)

Welcome back, and all the very best to you.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2017)

Good to hear.
Best wishes.
x


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

hope all goes well for you


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2017)

Welcome back and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Means so much, thank you again


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jul 2017)

Welcome back dude

If you're who I think you are it's a delight to see you posting again and I've got eveything crossed for you to be able to ride again in any capacity you can.

You were always an inspiration before and this will just cement your place in the minds of everyone

Take care, stay safe and don't bite off more than you can chew


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Welcome back dude
> 
> If you're who I think you are it's a delight to see you posting again and I've got eveything crossed for you to be able to ride again in any capacity you can.
> 
> ...


 I knew you'd be the first mate, it's a long way off anything concrete just yet, but I've got a 1% chance and you know me, I don't need much more than that to fight like hell , you'll understand why for now, I want to keep who I am away from the limelight, because of all this comes to nothing........ But who knows, miracles have happened before and you'd be a good super dom for Blackpool


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I knew you'd be the first mate, it's a long way off anything concrete just yet, but I've got a 1% chance and you know me, I don't need much more than that to fight like hell , you'll understand why for now, I want to keep who I am away from the limelight, because of all this comes to nothing........ But who knows, miracles have happened before and you'd be a good super dom for Blackpool


No worries dude your secrets safe with me.

Keep us posted though because now you've kicked the hornets nest there's going to be a lot of people wondering a lot of things, but rest assured I'll not say anything.

Listen though 1% is better than what you've had so don't beat yourself up and don't worry about what anyone thinks, and if it comes to fruition I'd be uber proud to ride ride with you


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2017)

Welcome home again


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Thanks man

I know they'll be fair old buzz, good and bad should anything manage to happen,its the nature of the beast, especially when you polarised opinion, but I'm not one to go down without a fight or indeed quietly.

Would be a dream come true dude to get anywhere near the level I was again but even a pootle round Bolton would be close to a miracle based on my healthy and the last 4 years.

Can #hoperideagain


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

weve never met but have an idea who you are, and for the inspiration you gave to others , and for yourself, I hope you get to ride again and return to health.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> weve never met but have an idea who you are, and for the inspiration you gave to others , and for yourself, I hope you get to ride again and return to health.


There's not much chance of getting back to previous levels, but if I can do SOMETHING it's better than nothing eh  

Thanks for the support


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2017)

I hope your return to cycling is so spectacular - within whatever limitations you now have - that you eventually share your previous identity with us.

But either way, welcome back.

Note: this was written before reading the post above


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

It looks like I was a little too obvious with my new member statement  

Thank you though, but please, at this stage its based simply on a tiny improvement in activities based on a change of medication and a better recovery, there's every likelihood it'll come to nought, however I can't thank you all enough


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

Great to see you back!!

Hope it goes well, you are missed.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Great to see you back!!
> 
> Hope it goes well, you are missed.


Thank you buddy


----------



## Truth (5 Jul 2017)

REALLY interested in how this all goes although I haven't got a clue who you are mate
You sound like a top bloke to me though reading peoples comments, aswell as your own, on this thread 
The very best of luck to you !!!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Truth said:


> REALLY interested in how this all goes although I haven't got a clue who you are mate
> You sound like a top bloke to me though reading peoples comments, aswell as your own, on this thread
> The very best of luck to you !!!


I'm a no one  just someone who had the time of their life riding a bike a few years back and was struck down with a few nasty disabilities and illnesses, maybe one I'll become someone


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2017)

It took me a minute or two to suss it - yes, welcome back! 

PS Don't be so hard on yourself - life has been hard enough ... You are _ALREADY_ someone!


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I'm a no one  just someone who had the time of their life riding a bike a few years back and was struck down with a few nasty disabilities and illnesses, maybe one I'll become someone


Your already a someone to all the people you've inspired buddy so we'll have no more of that talk


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It took me a minute or two to suss it - yes, welcome back!
> 
> PS Don't be so hard on yourself - life has been hard enough ... You are _ALREADY_ someone!




Thanks mate, thanks for all the help in the past with the other issues I had, glad to say they are now fully fixed  I never did manage to thank you properly as after my diagnosis I just dropped off grid, giving up was incredibly difficult, anyway might take years, might never happen, but it certainly feels good to be home.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Your already a someone to all the people you've inspired buddy so we'll have no more of that talk


Ha, sorry, you know me though, let me achieve something first, then we'll celebrate


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2017)

You know, I haven't the faintest who you are. But having joined this place as a result of being bedbound on/off for 2 years, I know the joy getting back on a bike can bring, so I wish you every success in getting there.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Appreciate it, I've had plenty of weeks bedbound and even paralysed below the waste, it might be that I'm being far too optimistic, but you've got to put your head out of the bunkers every once in a while, be nice to swap the wheelchair wheels for bike ones even just once a month I've finally got a hospital consultant that listens and wants to help me achieve something in life again


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> There's not much chance of getting back to previous levels, but if I can do SOMETHING it's better than nothing eh


Apologies if this is teaching your grandmother to suck eggs**, but with some excellent tricycles out there and electric assist, it seems it is quite possible for people with serious disabilities to get moving. 

Yeah, I know that is not a cheap solution and may not work for you. But if you haven't looked at e-bikes, and you can afford them, it may be a way of getting you started

if this reads as patronising, you are hereby welcomed to rudely shut me down.

** does anyone know whence "grandmother .. suck eggs" came?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2017)

Welcome back @Disabledcyclist40, my best wishes for what lies ahead!
If I am correct, you stopped posting around the time I joined.
Great that your health problems are easing a bit, great that you told us


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Apologies if this is teaching your grandmother to suck eggs**, but with some excellent tricycles out there and electric assist, it seems it is quite possible for people with serious disabilities to get moving.
> 
> Yeah, I know that is not a cheap solution and may not work for you. But if you haven't looked at e-bikes, and you can afford them, it may be a way of getting your started
> 
> ...


I'd never shut anyone down and always appreciate any help offered, it's something that's sat on the list, it's been 6 days since the change and the improvement came at the weekend, so for now, I want to see how things go before rushing into anything, however I'm already getting bike envy


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Welcome back @Disabledcyclist40, my best wishes for what lies ahead!
> If I am correct, you stopped posting around the time I joined.
> Great that your health problems are easing a bit, great that you told us


Not quite easing, more a case of a medication and consultant have given me 1% improvement, but that's all I need, I judt need that door opened before I come crashing though fighting like hell!!!!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Big big day tomorrow, for most, it'd be a walk in the park, literally, for me, it represents my biggest challenge in 4 years.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2017)

I'll add my good wishes although I seem to be one of the few who hasn't a clue who you are. Welcome back, whoever you are, and I hope you get everything you're after. Good luck.


----------



## paraffinlamps (5 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Big big day tomorrow, for most, it'd be a walk in the park, literally, for me, it represents my biggest challenge in 4 years.



If you are who I think you are , going on what you previously achieved I'm pretty sure you will smash it . Good to see you back . I mostly lurk but loved reading your posts and wondered where you went


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

paraffinlamps said:


> If you are who I think you are , going on what you previously achieved I'm pretty sure you will smash it . Good to see you back . I mostly lurk but loved reading your posts and wondered where you went




I'm amazed at how many have so much faith in me, thank you!!!!


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2017)

Best wishes for your attempt to get back on the bike - and please keep your chronicle on here. One thought is not to just consider a standard bike - a trike / handbike may also be a solution?

If you're who I think you are  then I'm one of those you originally inspired. It's 6 years on since I was given a year to live and as a result of sorting myself out I'm still around!

Oh, and where do I send the bill for all the bikes and cycling stuff I've had to buy as a result?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Jul 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> Best wishes for your attempt to get back on the bike - and please keep your chronicle on here. One thought is not to just consider a standard bike - a trike / handbike may also be a solution?
> 
> If you're who I think you are  then I'm one of those you originally inspired. It's 6 years on since I was given a year to live and as a result of sorting myself out I'm still around!
> 
> Oh, and where do I send the bill for all the bikes and cycling stuff I've had to buy as a result?


Hahah, I'm already looking drooling over carbon, send the bills over I'll see what it inspires me to buy

Thanks again however, glad your still around and that I helped a little


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome back.


Cheers mate


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2017)

I'd be lost without my Trike, it's coming up to 4yrs since I snapped my femur and getting back to 2 wheels is a struggle but the physiotherapy I've been able to do on the trike has been invaluable.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Jul 2017)

Welcome back. Hope you're out flying soon


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2017)

Best wishes, and I certainly hope you get back on the bike, and soon. Always good to hear, when things are improving.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Hahah, I'm already looking drooling over carbon


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2017)

Back. 1% is better than zero %
I hope you have a return to health


----------



## Inertia (6 Jul 2017)

The excitement in your posts is palpable, I`ve got my fingers crossed that you get the result you are hoping for. Welcome back, its a shame that we lost you.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

One thing we know from this mystery member is that he absolutely won't quit if there is even the slightest chance of success.

Although we've never officially met (apart from a quick wave as we passed each other one time) I am keeping everything crossed for you, hope to be reading more about the comeback in the near future


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> Back. 1% is better than zero %
> I hope you have a return to health


Welcome back and as saluki says your doing more than most armchair surfers, my avatar piccie says it all  and ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> One thing we know from this mystery member is that he absolutely won't quit if there is even the slightest chance of success.



I've just looked up @Disabledcyclist40 in the dictionary and it told me to go to dedication


----------



## Alan O (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> But I've had many a year off the bike owing to illness and disabilities.
> 
> Today I received a TINY glimmer if hope they I might judt be able to ride again.
> 
> ...


I've no idea who you used to be (and, in fact, still are), but I'm looking forward to hearing about the you to come.

(As for shadows, I'm a bigger and fatter shadow of who I used to be )


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> One thing we know from this mystery member is that he absolutely won't quit if there is even the slightest chance of success.
> 
> Although we've never officially met (apart from a quick wave as we passed each other one time) I am keeping everything crossed for you, hope to be reading more about the comeback in the near future



I remember that day like it was yesterday, sadly I didn't have chance to turn around and chase you that day..... Maybe this time Pots


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 Jul 2017)

Brilliant news Disabledcyclist40.
I haven't a clue who you are, but I wish you all the very best. Please keep posting,
Your an inspiration to Cyclechat buddy in showing your determination.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> I remember that day like it was yesterday, sadly I didn't have chance to turn around and chase you that day..... Maybe this time Pots



Alright mate Same route as Potsy is where we met if that's you.


----------



## Katherine (6 Jul 2017)

What a lovely thread to read. Wishing you the best return to cycling ever.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2017)

Again, no idea of you previous username, but 

I've had a bit of a break from cycling - if you can get back to it I surely ought too!


----------



## Vantage (8 Jul 2017)

When I first saw this thread I thought, been here before, won't give up my identity and immediately figured....TROLL. 
From the posts I've read though it does seem that you are in every sense of the word, a gentleman. And we more of those in the world....especially in Bolton lol.
Chances are you've overtaken me on our potholes roads round here (everything else does) and I sincerely hope you do so again.
No idea who you are as I'm a relative newbie here, but welcome back and I wish you all the best. I know what it's like to not be able to ride. Been 2 weeks since I got out and its doing my head in.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jul 2017)

Vantage said:


> From the posts I've read though it does seem that you are in every sense of the word, a gentleman.


Amen to that


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jul 2017)

If you are who I think you are, I thought you'd probably died.

Which if nothing else is an indication of how poorly you'd become.

Any cycling after that will be an achievement.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> If you are who I think you are, I thought you'd probably died.
> 
> Which if nothing else is an indication of how poorly you'd become.
> 
> Any cycling after that will be an achievement.


I wasn't far off at one point


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (8 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Amen to that


Humbled mate !!!!


----------

